# Ascii Telnet Roguelike games



## Spartrekus (May 1, 2019)

Hello,

Is there any Ascii Roguelike for telnet, which you like ?

> Open up the terminal, start telnet and play  






						Top games tagged ascii and Roguelike
					

Find games tagged ascii and Roguelike like The Temple of Torment, POLYBOT-7, Brogue - Oryx Design Lab Tiles, Possession, Classic Rogue - Oryx Design Lab Tiles on itch.io, the indie game hosting marketplace



					itch.io


----------

